# Isle of Man coach kits in 15mm scale



## David BaileyK27 (Jan 2, 2008)

I have just added details of our forthcoming Isle of Man Coach Kits onto our website
http://www.djbengineering.co.uk/
David Bailey


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By David BaileyK27 on 02 Feb 2012 02:23 PM 
I have just added details of our forthcoming Isle of Man Coach Kits onto our website
http://www.djbengineering.co.uk/
David Bailey


David, you certainly hid them well. "Latest Products", then "Wagons" gives you the old side menu, and then you can pick "Coach Kits". Couldn't you just post the link to the page?


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.djbengineering.co.uk/index8

I finally found them Pete. Hope this link works. It seems to be "hit or miss" here lately.

EDIT: Apparently it's a miss! Anyway go to new products, wagons and then click coach kits. Very nice cars!


----------



## David BaileyK27 (Jan 2, 2008)

If you click on Coach Kits in the opening menu box it takes you directly there
David Bailey


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Isle of Man Coach Kits - 15mm scale[/b]


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By David BaileyK27 on 03 Feb 2012 03:42 PM 
If you click on Coach Kits in the opening menu box it takes you directly there
David Bailey


David,
Sorry to pursue this, but folk who read these forums should know that their websites don't always appear as they think they do!

There is no "Coach Kits in the opening menu box ". When I click your link, I get: 










When I cclick "Please Enter Site" I get:












_I see no Coach Kits link. What do you see ??_


----------



## alecescolme (Dec 20, 2010)

Pete,
It seems that you have have to click any other link, then on the next page the Coach page link will be on the left.

SteveC 's link get me there too. 










Anyhow, very nice kits, the trucks look very sturdy!

Alec


----------



## David BaileyK27 (Jan 2, 2008)

Click on "veiw products here" and scroll down to "Coach Kits"
David Bailey


----------



## David BaileyK27 (Jan 2, 2008)

Further to my reply I have had a look at my website, I see the link in the start-up menu has disapeared, I have asked my webmaster to put it back, sorry for the confusion over this.
David Ba\iley


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By David BaileyK27 on 05 Feb 2012 07:10 AM 
Further to my reply I have had a look at my website, I see the link in the start-up menu has disapeared, I have asked my webmaster to put it back, sorry for the confusion over this.
David Ba\iley

Ah - vindication at last! _ 
(Sorry to crow, David, but in my experience as a webmaster, people seldom look at their own webs_ites. Which, if you think about it, is a real marketing problem. The trouble is that many vendors have a website because someone tells them it is a good idea, or the competition has one. They don't actually use websites themselves, so they never look at their own website with a critical user focus.)[/i]_

_


----------



## David BaileyK27 (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete, the website should now be corrected, thanks for the understanding, you are correct I hardly ever look at my own website, must try harder. 
David


----------



## wslogger15 (Jul 14, 2008)

David, 

A little off the subject but are the drawings available for the "Linda" and "Blanche" Hunslets as Ffestiniog engines with tender? I am going to be interested in building these locomotives using your newly redesigned parts. 

Best Regards, 
Charles Collins


----------



## David BaileyK27 (Jan 2, 2008)

Charles, I have yet to complete the new patterns and update the drawings, they may not be available until the summer. 
David Bailey www.djbengineering.co.uk


----------



## wslogger15 (Jul 14, 2008)

David, 

OK, Thanks. I will keep an eye on your website. 

Best Regards, 
Charles Collins


----------

